# fish ID



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

I grabbed this fella out of hoover tonight while fishing. It didnt swim to fast because I was able to get it using my hand. Is Anyone able to identify or for me?


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

It doesnt look like the pic showed up...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

"Casper Fish", can't see them after they are caught


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

here is the pic


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd say a type of shiner


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Labidesthes sicculus- Brook Silverside


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

OnTheFly said:


> Labidesthes sicculus- Brook Silverside


Lol I had to look that up I have never heard of it and I think your right.....it would prob be good bait if it was bigger


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Musky minnow? Looks like a musky from shape


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

OnTheFly said:


> Labidesthes sicculus- Brook Silverside


Yep, you nailed it! I don't know that I have ever seen them myself...or at least never had them in hand. I have probably seen them skirting the surface of some lakes but never caught them in any way. I would imagine they would make a good crappie bait.


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

thanks for all of the replies and thanks for the ID OnTheFLy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

looks like a ski fingerling to me.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If you look at the picture in the ODNR website there is really no question that the Brook Silverside listed is a match.








http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/brooksilverside/tabid/6572/Default.aspx


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

thats funny that this came up...one of our local reservoirs me and a buddy fish a lot....we were casting the shoreline from a boat.....got close to shallow water where the beach shows up.....TONNNSSSSSS of bait fish was just going nuts....sounded like something u see on a movie....fish were destroying them.....well we looked them up the next day and it was a brookie! Those thing go nuts at night when u shine the light on them! Never ran into them before but this res is chucked full of them right now!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> thats funny that this came up...one of our local reservoirs me and a buddy fish a lot....we were casting the shoreline from a boat.....got close to shallow water where the beach shows up.....TONNNSSSSSS of bait fish was just going nuts....sounded like something u see on a movie....fish were destroying them.....well we looked them up the next day and it was a brookie! Those thing go nuts at night when u shine the light on them! Never ran into them before but this res is chucked full of them right now!


Now that you mentioned it I am wondering if I have seen them on a couple of the lakes that I fish. I have seen the same activity at night with minnows but have never got my hands on them to see what they were. I was always figuring they were just small shad but they could have been these as well.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Crazy name lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

+1 on brook silverside


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I,m going with " BAIT "


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

black crappie--fry......maybe warmouth


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bkr43050 said:


> If you look at the picture in the ODNR website there is really no question that the Brook Silverside listed is a match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep i stand corrected


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

BKR.....these things go nuts at night!! You would think they are small shad but they actually make a ton of noise for there small stature! COOL looking fish though for sure!!! We've caught walleye, perch, catfish and a 6lb largie all within yards of where these brookie's are at night! Good times!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Eastern box rattler.


----------

